# Nest Boxes / Hardware cloth?



## rapid fire (Mar 5, 2009)

I haven't been around in a while, but I'm still loving my pigeons. I am starting on my new loft which will be a 6' X 8' semi-open loft. Any way, can I use 1/2" hardware cloth for the nest boxes if they aren't stacked on top of each other? Also, is there a place that I can position the boxes so that the birds hang out on their perches more often and stay out of the nests more? I am using heavy 1/2" mesh for the floor, so I'm not sure if the boxes will be too drafty if I use mesh on their floors as well. Y'alls opinions are always greatly appreaciated. RF


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Not exactly sure what you mean. Are you wanting to build the boxes themselves out of hardware cloth? Or wanting to use wire on the bottom? Wanting to use wire as the box front? Just not sure what you are asking...


----------



## rapid fire (Mar 5, 2009)

I will be using the hardware cloth on the bottom of the loft and I'm wanting to use it on the bottom of the boxes as well.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

I wouldn't necessarily recommend it for the bottom of the loft considering the wear and tear it will get, but as long as you stretch it tight on the bottom of the next boxes that should work ok.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would think that if you use any kind of wire for the floor, that having it also for the bottom of the nest boxes would be too drafty for the birds. The draft would come right up and through the nest box bottom. Better to have wood for the box floors with a wire floor.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

True what you say Jay3, but you can't walk on hardware cloth. If he is gonna go with a wire floor better to use expanded steel or such, at least thats strong and has the same desired effect.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Matt Bell said:


> True what you say Jay3, but you can't walk on hardware cloth. If he is gonna go with a wire floor better to use expanded steel or such, at least thats strong and has the same desired effect.


Yes I know. You really can't walk on hardware cloth. I agree. I just meant that even with a more suitable wire on the floor, then the boxes should have solid bottoms.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if your going to breed, have solid nest boxes, easier to clean... poop still gets stuck on hardwire cloth, and when the babies are out of the nest bowl but still not weaned they would have to sit on hardwire mesh, which does not sound to comfortable to me... but one advantage would be circulation of air under them.. but they really do not need that.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think it would be too much circulation of air if the loft floor were also some kind of wire.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

I have seen many nestboxes with wire grated floors , it keeps them out of the poop which is a great thing ,its not like they are nesting on the grated floor itself ..I think its a great idea and you should go for it... this is a picture from the CBS breeding station and they have grated floors in all their nestboxes


----------



## rapid fire (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I have a leftover piece of horse panell, which is 3/16" 2"X4" steel that I will be putting under the hardware cloth. The framing is 2' on center. I'm a little fellow, so this will be way more than enough suport. I think I will try it in the nest boxes and if they don't like it, I will just add wood. Thanks again, RF


----------

